# car hire Alicante area



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Are there any outstanding good car rental companies in the area ,or are they mostly same-same?. 

Thanks (in advance)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I need to hire a small van for a few hours in the Alicante area, does anyone know if a van hire place. My sun in law needs to pick up window awnings for me and his car is not big enough. I googled and found one but it tells me to put my code in? Would be willing to hire a man and a van if that is the best solution
Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## mgu1977 (Mar 29, 2011)

idifferent people have different views, some complain about goldcar, some others will have good experience with them. it all depends on luck. what sort of car are you looking for and for how long?




jb44 said:


> Are there any outstanding good car rental companies in the area ,or are they mostly same-same?.
> 
> Thanks (in advance)


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

mgu1977 said:


> idifferent people have different views, some complain about goldcar, some others will have good experience with them. it all depends on luck. what sort of car are you looking for and for how long?


 Thanks for the reply. Just need a car for 2 to 3 weeks to have a look around the area. Would like to re-locate there,but having to rely on public transport would be a dis-advantage. The car ? the most basic possible.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mgu1977 said:


> it's 6 months b4 you need to change the plates and if they insured me it must be legal, otherwise they wouldn't offer this option
> 
> regards



Before you can import a car you need to change lights to LHD beams, have an import ITV (MOT) done (more strict than normal ITV) and get a number of documents. Mainly - log book in your name (and must have been in your name a min of 6 months to import tax free), original purchase invoice, in your name showing VAT paid and more than 6 months ago (again for tax free import), Bajar Consular - a document from the consular which is a sworn afidavit declaring the date you moved to Spain (must be less than 6 months for tax free import), NIE, Residencia, Padron (and you only have so long after going on padron for tax free import).

As for the insurance companies only insuring it if its legal - er......... they'll insure anything if you sign to "say" its legal, but its a different story if you make a claim and it isnt legal - they simply wont pay - we had someone on here a while ago who's car was stolen and the insurance company wouldnt pay up, cos it was still on UK plates (something like that, I'll see if I can find the link) Of course, the worst case scenario is that, not only do they not pay up, but you'll then be prosecuted for driving without insurance!!

My co-mod, Stravinsky on here is the car expert and knows everything there is to know about matriculation, insurance and the law regarding cars!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mgu1977 (Mar 29, 2011)

cars will be there just for 6 monts so we are not worried about replating, as 6 monts is max allowed by spanis law. with time we will buy spanish car

regards



jojo said:


> Before you can import a car you need to change lights to LHD beams, have an import ITV (MOT) done (more strict than normal ITV) and get a number of documents. Mainly - log book in your name (and must have been in your name a min of 6 months to import tax free), original purchase invoice, in your name showing VAT paid and more than 6 months ago (again for tax free import), Bajar Consular - a document from the consular which is a sworn afidavit declaring the date you moved to Spain (must be less than 6 months for tax free import), NIE, Residencia, Padron (and you only have so long after going on padron for tax free import).
> 
> As for the insurance companies only insuring it if its legal - er......... they'll insure anything if you sign to "say" its legal, but its a different story if you make a claim and it isnt legal - they simply wont pay - we had someone on here a while ago who's car was stolen and the insurance company wouldnt pay up, cos it was still on UK plates (something like that, I'll see if I can find the link) Of course, the worst case scenario is that, not only do they not pay up, but you'll then be prosecuted for driving without insurance!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

I think I asked the wrong question with 5 deletes following,probably should have rephrased 
"who is the cheapest for car hire in the area" JB


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jb44 said:


> I think I asked the wrong question with 5 deletes following,probably should have rephrased
> "who is the cheapest for car hire in the area" JB


Dont worry JB, the poster I'm sure was offering help with the best intentions. But we dont allow advertising on the forum and also unless its a caste iron, legal proposition, its not something that we can be seen to be condoning! So the points needed to be made

I wish I could offer some advise, but Alicante isnt my area 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Dont worry JB, the poster I'm sure was offering help with the best intentions. But we dont allow advertising on the forum and also unless its a caste iron, legal proposition, its not something that we can be seen to be condoning! So the points needed to be made
> 
> I wish I could offer some advise, but Alicante isnt my area
> 
> Jo xxxx


tbh they are all much of a muchness - some good, some bad

we rent long term from Gold Cars - there have been a few hiccups - our local office staff are great & helpful, but those in Alicante airport want stringing up

they are also not the cheapest - well, not for a normal rental - but dh has a deal for long term


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

So know one knows of small van hire?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> So know one knows of small van hire?


we've always just looked for a 'man wiv a van' in the Round Town News

I'm pretty sure SolMar do van hire tho, if you want to drive it yourself - haven't used them, but they are well established


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> we've always just looked for a 'man wiv a van' in the Round Town News
> 
> I'm pretty sure SolMar do van hire tho, if you want to drive it yourself - haven't used them, but they are well established




Thanks, but what is around town news?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks, but what is around town news?


sorry
RTN The Favourite Free Newspaper For The Costa Blanca, Costa Calida


you can read the actual paper online, too

RTN The Favourite Free Newspaper For The Costa Blanca, Costa Calida - RTN Virtual Newspaper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> As for the insurance companies only insuring it if its legal - er......... they'll insure anything if you sign to "say" its legal, but its a different story if you make a claim and it isnt legal - they simply wont pay - we had someone on here a while ago who's car was stolen and the insurance company wouldnt pay up, cos it was still on UK plates (something like that, I'll see if I can find the link) Of course, the worst case scenario is that, not only do they not pay up, but you'll then be prosecuted for driving without insurance!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-can-they-refuse-pay-if.html?highlight=stolen

Jo xxx


----------



## mgu1977 (Mar 29, 2011)

i would offer help to anyone if i knew it was illegal. please chack the law, we are part of eu just like spain and as such can drive on british plates for up to 6 months. as i said b4, we just wanted to help, but it looks like this forum is not allowig this. shame, but well. good luck with car hunting




jojo said:


> Dont worry JB, the poster I'm sure was offering help with the best intentions. But we dont allow advertising on the forum and also unless its a caste iron, legal proposition, its not something that we can be seen to be condoning! So the points needed to be made
> 
> I wish I could offer some advise, but Alicante isnt my area
> 
> Jo xxxx


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*car/van rental*

Are you still after a car for 2-3 weeks rental?

Cheers


----------

